# New



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Its my first post here and I have been coming to this site for awhile now. Just had a question on how come when I head out to the pier more pier guys are using the older Mitchells and penns. Why not use the newer high tech reels with more and smother drag? I look foward into meeting everyone here on PFF


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

its personal prefernce. The new model reels are good and all but its hard to beat a 706z. its a great reel with the best drag around and power to handle cobes and king mackerel. plus the 302s and 706z are bailess which is a big part of pier fishing.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks! But even a rebuilt mitchell with the ht100 drag washers drag doesn't compare to any reel. I looked at upgraded reels and the lowest price I could find was 150 bucks when you could spend an extra 20 on a ssv for a sealed reel that preforms 5 times better


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

BubbaLuch said:


> Thanks! But even a rebuilt mitchell with the ht100 drag washers drag doesn't compare to any reel. I looked at upgraded reels and the lowest price I could find was 150 bucks when you could spend an extra 20 on a ssv for a sealed reel that preforms 5 times better



the same could be said about a lot of things in life. 
None the less 
Welcome


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

i use old and new gear while out there depending what i go for and how much i wanna challange my self on fishing for example lighter line and drag. i guess it depends on prefence also you can find older reels for way less in used conditionand fix her up for half of theprice usually


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I am not a pier "regular" but I have to make a comment on this because it makes me smile. The "regular" pier anglers, men and women are a cult with a long standing tradition. Those old reels that sound like a pepper grinder when they reel in line or a fish are a big part of that tradition. Most of my contact with the pier anglers is on the OIP, by and large they are a pretty good crowd from all walks of life. Many will make you feel welcome, some are stand offish because you haven't paid your dues yet and yes there is the occasional bad apple, the exception rather than the rule. Like you said, those old reels can't compete with the specs of modern high end reels but what those old reels do is to pit man against beast. There is a world of difference in bringing that #30 King or Cobia to gaff on #17 mono and a Van Stall spooled up with #50 braid. That's is where you have to use skill and patience over technology.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kim said:


> I am not a pier "regular" but I have to make a comment on this because it makes me smile. The "regular" pier anglers, men and women are a cult with a long standing tradition. Those old reels that sound like a pepper grinder when they reel in line or a fish are a big part of that tradition. Most of my contact with the pier anglers is on the OIP, by and large they are a pretty good crowd from all walks of life. Many will make you feel welcome, some are stand offish because you haven't paid your dues yet and yes there is the occasional bad apple, the exception rather than the rule. Like you said, those old reels can't compete with the specs of modern high end reels but what those old reels do is to pit man against beast. There is a world of difference in bringing that #30 King or Cobia to gaff on #17 mono and a Van Stall spooled up with #50 braid. That's is where you have to use skill and patience over technology.


I agree with you. I personally like to fish light line in high capacity because it is more of a challenge. But i wasnt even talking like a VS or ZB. I mean their are 100 dollar reels that out preform upgraded mitchells. I would love to own in the future just to have it in my arsenal but I cant see it going against a bull red


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

BubbaLuch said:


> I agree with you. I personally like to fish light line in high capacity because it is more of a challenge. But i wasnt even talking like a VS or ZB. I mean their are 100 dollar reels that out preform upgraded mitchells. I would love to own in the future just to have it in my arsenal but I cant see it going against a bull red


you will not know untill you try  i pulled one in on a 704z with 20lb mono one of my best fight luckly it ran away from the pier so it was possible to reel him back if he went under that be a diffrent story


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

noodlez94 said:


> you will not know untill you try  i pulled one in on a 704z with 20lb mono one of my best fight luckly it ran away from the pier so it was possible to reel him back if he went under that be a diffrent story


I personally think it is more important to have a good rod. Its the rod that fights the fish, but the reel just holds the capacity. If you think about it 99% of people keep kings of the pier. If you tire out the fish it doesnt really matter. But if your practicing C&R i could see fighting a fish for a longer time to get the challenge out of it. just isnt really right. Maybe ill pick up a older mitchell and ill put my mouth where my words are. I think thats the right saying lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

For catch and release I recommend the best gear you can afford for quick fights and a release. For offshore catch and eat I want the fish in the box with the shortest fight possible, so same thing. That's just me. I fish the pier with a Stella and a Baitrunner. I'm over 60 so I want to get the fish in quick and not kill my back. I had to go to Wally world today and I saw a little red quantum for $99.00 that looked good to me.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

its simple 302s and 706s have manual bails most of the new reals dont van stalls are great but most cant afford them bails suck if u want to freeline a bait to a king or drop a jig to a cobia if there were a new reel made for what they need for a fair price many would switch there just isnt


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

bay slayer said:


> its personal prefernce. The new model reels are good and all but its hard to beat a 706z. its a great reel with the best drag around and power to handle cobes and king mackerel. plus the 302s and 706z are bailess which is a big part of pier fishing.


How does this a bailess reel work? I've seen a picture once but looked weird. I guess it has to be held all the time like king fish fishing, right? It wouldn't be such a good idea for bottom fishing with several rods set.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

The shimano spheros and saragosas both have manual bail kits that can be installed and work great, I have a 8000 and 18000 spheros that I love and have 27 and 44# of drag but as soon as I have the money i will be buying a new 706z because they are alot of fun to use. I am not a full fledged pier rat yet and i'm not that old, I just like the feel of them.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

BubbaLuch said:


> I agree with you. I personally like to fish light line in high capacity because it is more of a challenge. But i wasnt even talking like a VS or ZB. I mean their are 100 dollar reels that out preform upgraded mitchells. I would love to own in the future just to have it in my arsenal but I cant see it going against a bull red


I don't know why people think you need some kind of big reel to catch bull reds. I have landed plenty of bull reds on my 716z and 714z reels using 8-10lb test. Durability should also be considered in performance when comparing reels. I perform periodic maintenance on all my reels and the only parts I've had to replace in my older reels are the drag washers. Newer reels usually don't hold up as long when catching big fish.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I enjoy using the 706z because of the manual bail and they are a lot lighter than some of these newer bigger reels. I have a Penn 8500 and that's roughly the same size as the 706z but it's to heavy to hold and throw bait all day. Plus they sound cool when you get a run.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I enjoy using the 706z because of the manual bail and they are a lot lighter than some of these newer bigger reels. I have a Penn 8500 and that's roughly the same size as the 706z but it's to heavy to hold and throw bait all day. Plus they sound cool when you get a run.


 Ditto this statement. Often there is a need to be very quick with a cast or when freespooling a fish and the manual bail greatly helps out here.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

What is the upgraded spool that you can get the for the older mitchells to use braid for them because if im not mistaken their spools will break with braid if not upgraded.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

There are people that actually make the upgraded spool. Thomas Norvell is one and can usually be found around Okaloosa or Navarre Pier. Don't know his number.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

reelthrill said:


> There are people that actually make the upgraded spool. Thomas Norvell is one and can usually be found around Okaloosa or Navarre Pier. Don't know his number.


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

